# Chuckanut Century



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

This last Sunday went up to Bellingham and rode in the Chuckanut ride. Rain, 15 mph winds were just the begining for my son and I. We also got lost for 5-6 miles and got pulled over by the police. Wet and tired, we completed the South loop and called it quits. However, my boy came up from Phoenix to ride with me and we had the BEST TIME EVER! Funny how adversity can bond people. I love this sport!
:thumbsup:


----------

